# Places to give out free tees to promote your brand?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Where would you go to hand out free tees to promote your brand? If you had something of universal appeal similar to the feel of Life Is Good, with a wide audience, where would be the first place you would take it?


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

here in santa barbara we have arts & crafts show along the beach every sunday. something like that i think would work for what you want to do.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't really come up with a line of shirts yet, it's something I'm hoping to have started before the end of the year. I'm still new to the business and inexperienced, but I have many ideas to help get it rolling. As for your question, I would check the local papers and see what kind of events are coming up. Anything where there's a reward involved for having a "Best of", contact the director and see if they are in need of any prizes. If you have tons to unload, you might want to see if it's ok to just drop em out to the person distributing information at the event as a freebie. Rewards, you'll distribute a lot fewer shirts, however possibly better exposure with the shirts you give. People like to wear crap they've won. 

I believe it's a matter of getting out there and doing, than thinking it over to do, which is something I've been guilty of in the past.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Why not go to something you enjoy that has a huge event? 

I could see you giving out shirts like that at a huge run maybe or some kind of huge charity event.


----------



## callie74 (Feb 20, 2008)

That's something we've been trying to figure out. We have a few shirts that have a slight political bent, and so we're looking to target areas that are hosting events along the same lines as our message.
So, with something like "Life Is Good" (which that sounds like an uber cool shirt) I would say depending on the weather, especially with summer coming up, maybe look for events where you could set up an area or approach those going into an event like a body, mind, spirit festival type of thing.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

The message of our brand is not Life is Good, that's already taken. I'm saying that my brand is similar in that it has simple designs and could be used from kids shirts or older adults to a wide range of people
.


----------



## callie74 (Feb 20, 2008)

tim3560 said:


> The message of our brand is not Life is Good, that's already taken. I'm saying that my brand is similar in that it has simple designs and could be used from kids shirts or older adults to a wide range of people
> .


 
Whoops, my bad. I misread ya  

Still thinking festivals. Art and family type might be good.


----------



## tyty0207 (Oct 19, 2007)

festivals, concerts, your city, road trip. Just a few ideas I'm considering using to get my brand out there.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I would start by giving shirts to friends, family, & co-workers.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you should do some research, go out and talk to people that you think is your target audience, find out what they are doing for the summer, what big events, or get togethers they are attending. 

Don't try and go to something you are not involved with and hand stuff out, people can sniff out a business just at a place for sales a mile away, and believe me it is pretty annoying especially to older people that arent as impressed with your free giveaways. 

People are not as stupid as we think sometimes, get involved, make a difference in the theme that you are trying to promote, and the rewards will be well worth the extra effort. 

If you cannot find something, host your own small, to medium sized event, base it on what it is your brand is trying to accomplish. 

I have two brands I am working on, one is Societee Clothing, it is all about societies and where we are and where we need to be tomorrow. 
The other is an inspirational runners brand, that has a truly unique look and feel to them. 
So naturally I am hosting a 8 mile run this summer where all proceeds will go to Cystic Fibrosis which is one of the 4 charities my brands donate too. 

This not only gives you credibility in your community, but lets you promote your brand in a positive way while doing a good deed at the same time. 
Kharma will come back around to you I promise!


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

bars, concerts, horse races, on the street out front of the mall


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Getting your shirts out there is important, but before you go giving them to everyone everywhere, find out who will actually want them, if you are promoting a christian line don't stand outside of a casino, bar, etc....
If you are promoting a fight gear line don't stand outside of a church. 

Identifiying your target demographic is what will turn into more sales. 
Be patient, do research, and think like a consumer, you don't want to buy a brand of shirt that is being handed outside for free at walmart ya know.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Peace2TheRest said:


> Getting your shirts out there is important, but before you go giving them to everyone everywhere, find out who will actually want them, if you are promoting a christian line don't stand outside of a casino, bar, etc....
> If you are promoting a fight gear line don't stand outside of a church.
> 
> Identifiying your target demographic is what will turn into more sales.
> Be patient, do research, and think like a consumer, you don't want to buy a brand of shirt that is being handed outside for free at walmart ya know.


Honestly, I'm having a lot of trouble settling on a specific target or demographic for this idea. If you go to the life is good website, they have a lot of simple, "feel good" designs of their character "Jake" just enjoying activities and life. They have catagories in their store for infants/kids, dogs, women, and men.
My brand has this "problem" as well. I think that this could be a potentially "something for everyone" brand. It's based off of a character that's dressed differently to become different people that you'd meet in everyday life. There's a variation for policemen, firemen, teachers, nurses, karate, computer geeks.. etc. Think kind of along the same lines as the Trolls of the 80's and 90's that were the same mold just with different hair and eyes and a different outfit on each time that you saw them. If you had an interest in the outfit that it was wearing, like you're a musician, and the troll was wearing a rock n roll outfit with a mohawk, you'd probably buy that one instead of the one wearing the police costume. That's why I don't think that it has only one specific target.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats definitely a workable idea. 
Getting established is the most important thing for a start up, as well as differiantiation. 
Life Is Good, did not start off with multiple designs, they took years to come up with Jake the stick man, and then they began to use him in all the different walks of life. 
However going with occupations could be a little more challenging, then say out door activities and hobbies. 

However you can do it if you formulate a solid business plan with detailed staging scenarios for when you get the amount of sales you want in a certain area then move onto another while maintaining the 1st section you started with. 

Start off small, use your most solid designs around 4-12 designs and market those to the areas that they describe. 
That will help you stay structured and identify with who you are trying to sell too.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Peace2TheRest said:


> However you can do it if you formulate a solid business plan with detailed staging scenarios for when you get the amount of sales you want in a certain area then move onto another while maintaining the 1st section you started with.


What do you mean? Like starting with men's shirts, and then, branching to women's, then to kids, etc?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Tim, I understand the dilemma, as our brand is in the same boat. It "can" be for everybody.

What I suggest (as this is going to be our approach as well), especially starting out, focus on the widest market. I know this goes against the "niche" that everyone talks about, but you don't have a "niche" product.

By the widest market, I mean the demographic that's the biggest. You will appeal to a broad group of people and you will most likely see a greater return faster. Then, once you do that, go smaller and start focusing on smaller segments in that big, wide group.

Yes, your stuff "can" be for everybody, and focusing on the biggest piece of the pie will get you the trickle down/residual effect that will be beneficial as well.

The "problem" is that it is more economical to focus on niches, but probably more beneficial to you to focus on a wide audience. That's where you have to get creative.

We've thought about this and discussed it at length and have come up with a way to market to that wide audience that is fairly inexpensive and will be very effective.

I can't talk about it too much, but by the winter time we'll be done with it, and I can give a full report.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

not particularly. 
Like say 5 designs......one for firefighters, one for nurses....one for police officers....and one for i dunno doctors.....skateboarders etc.....
You can do mens and womens shirts but do not try and do those ideas,
Then kids shirts too with different designs...
Then pet clothing too with different designs...
Do it in phases....rather then trying to do it all at once. That will make it harder to market.
I hope this helps. 
I have been putting my site together and ran into problems making everything mesh. By doing it into phases it can save you money while letting you get experience in making the best product you can, while giving people things to look forward too.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I can't talk about it too much, but by the winter time we'll be done with it, and I can give a full report.


Aww, Greg you're killing me. Come on, I can't wait til the winter, how's a bout a PM now? PLEASE!!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Peace2TheRest said:


> not particularly.
> Like say 5 designs......one for firefighters, one for nurses....one for police officers....and one for i dunno doctors.....skateboarders etc.....
> You can do mens and womens shirts but do not try and do those ideas,
> Then kids shirts too with different designs...
> ...


You've got great ideas, and I appreciate your help. If you have anymore, I'm definitely willing to listen.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

tim3560 said:


> Aww, Greg you're killing me. Come on, I can't wait til the winter, how's a bout a PM now? PLEASE!!


Let's just say that we've taken some great ideas that we've heard here and other places, and combined them with something that we don't think has ever been done before.

But, it speaks directly to the "problem" that you/we have about appealing to a mass audience and marketing effectively to that audience.

I wish I could say more, I REALLY do.

But I can't.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Greg has everyone in anticipation!

However, what YOU need to do, is figure out what will be best for YOUR brand. 
What will work for Greg or myself, may not work for you and your brand.
Use other peoples ideas to make your own unique ones that will showcase your brand.
Read about Life is Good, Johnny Cupcakes, some people on here,, learn from their mistakes so they do not become yours. While learning about their successess so that they can become your successes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Honestly, I'm having a lot of trouble settling on a specific target or demographic for this idea. If you go to the life is good website, they have a lot of simple, "feel good" designs of their character "Jake" just enjoying activities and life. They have catagories in their store for infants/kids, dogs, women, and men.
> My brand has this "problem" as well.


Life is Good definitely has a target market for their designs and clothing line.

This is not always defined by the designs, but by how it is marketed ($20+ t-shirts, high profile locations like Airports and high end outdoor retailers, etc).

Life is Good is definitely not a brand that is for people who are looking for a cheap t-shirt. 

I would say their demographic is people who clearly have some disposable income. People who have the time to go hiking, biking, play tennis, relax in a hot tub, etc.

They have ruled out the people who are interested in rude or crude designs. They are marketing to people who have a positive look on life, who have a slightly more affluent lifestyle (maybe even baby boomerish age), who feel that overall "life is good".

I think I read on their site that they started selling their t-shirts at outdoor festivals and places like that. That also defines who they felt their target market is.

If you haven't figured out a target market yet, then you will have a VERY tough time really getting anywhere with your line. Sure, you may find some people that will like it, but you really need to dig down and find out who is your core customer. Your ideal customer. Then expand and market from there.

Here are some good articles and websites to visit:
GROK Dot Com - The only e-jargon free E-Business newsletter for management, entrepreneurs and investors.
Customer Focus



> Where would you go to hand out free tees to promote your brand?


Of course it varies from Brand to Brand, but generally speaking, I wouldn't give out free tees to promote a clothing line that you want to sell to people.

I would find out where my customer shops, where they read, where they hang out, what shows they go to, what blogs they read, what events they attend, and sell my products there (or get my product in front of their eyes there by advertising).


----------



## Lionel (Mar 12, 2008)

I found that including my typical customer profile in my business plan helped - occupation, income, where they hang out, eat drink etc. You'll find guidelines in decent business start up books and websites.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I just wanted to throw this out there, since I haven't seen it addressed yet, except in the demographic sense. The trick isn't so much figuring out where to hand out your t-shirts, it is figuring out to whom you should be giving them. Going to event and giving your shirts to random people might make those people happy, but it may not do much to publicize your t-shirt line. You need to get your shirts in the hands of people who set trends in your area, or who can influence what others will buy. If you can figure out who those people are and where they're at, that's the place to hand out your shirts. 

Keep in mind you can also give away shirts in exchange for things. Offer a free shirt in exchange for something. It might be something as simple as the first 10 people who sign up for your mailing list get a t-shirt. If you're giving them away anyway, why not get something back?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

EnMartian said:


> I just wanted to throw this out there, since I haven't seen it addressed yet, except in the demographic sense. The trick isn't so much figuring out where to hand out your t-shirts, it is figuring out to whom you should be giving them. Going to event and giving your shirts to random people might make those people happy, but it may not do much to publicize your t-shirt line. You need to get your shirts in the hands of people who set trends in your area, or who can influence what others will buy. If you can figure out who those people are and where they're at, that's the place to hand out your shirts.
> 
> Keep in mind you can also give away shirts in exchange for things. Offer a free shirt in exchange for something. It might be something as simple as the first 10 people who sign up for your mailing list get a t-shirt. If you're giving them away anyway, why not get something back?


Very true. I think I've decided to go with teens to help the promotion. I might go to some of the younger kids in the youth group at mine and other churches, and give them some free shirts to wear to school for the other kids to see.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Timmy,

If youth is your market, find out when the local school's are doing their basket raffles. They are always looking for donated baskets. This helps in several ways:

1. It's a donation. 
2. Increases your exposure to the local parents (your real customers.) It puts your product on display in front of a long line of local folks depositing raffle tickets into the can at your basket. I am not sure if one can get that many individuals to walk past one's shirt in a store in just one evening, but the folks come out to the school for basket raffle night, that's for sure!
3. When a kid wins your basket, the child wears the t-shirt they "won" to school and shows it off. This might also encourage other kids to want the shirt and make mommy drive to your store for one.
4. If you hit each school in your local and neighboring districts, you can effectively get your product looked at by most of your local buying public. 


Wishing you the best, as always. Kelly

For others: This method will work as well for older style shirts in the high school. Start exposing your line to your market just as they are entering it.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

The basket thing must be a PA thing Kelly, I've never heard of it around here. I'll check into all of the fundraisers and see what different things they do though.


----------



## BennyBusiness (Apr 9, 2008)

I didnt look into where you might live, but it sounds like you have a fairly universal product.
BUT, I think it would really appeal (by the sound of it, and remember I'm only forging my opinion based on three minutes of reading) to college students, musicians, "hippies" (neo-hippies), "green" people, etc.

So if you live near a college town, maybe there is an event you cant get into that would allow you to give stuff to students.
Austin Texas is a HUGE live music scene, a perfect place to throw T-shirts to people.
San Fransisco is also full of the target type of people.
People who drive toyota prius', or shop at organic grocers, etc.....
Magnetize yourself toward people like this perhaps. 

If all else fails, people will always take something for free. You may want some sort of commitment from them though in return, so you dont have people just throwing your shirts in the garbage once they turn the corner.
Maybe an email address, or they can just sign a guestbook or something that requires some effort...maybe..these are just random ideas!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> The basket thing must be a PA thing Kelly, I've never heard of it around here. I'll check into all of the fundraisers and see what different things they do though.


Isn't it funny what you don't realize? Okay, well, theory is, a basket is made, like an Easter basket, and it is filled with like $20 worth of stuff, donated to the school to do raffle with. Folks buy tickets in say $5 reams, and drop tickets into the can next to the basket. Winner takes the basket and the PTO keeps the ticket money. Very nice, very neat. It is the same as giving away a free t-shirt, but, you purposely get eyes looking at your merchandise, unlike giving tees and "hoping" someone will look at it.

If non-existant in your local schools, pitch it as a new fundraiser. They will appreciate you for your idea, and you can use it once it's set up. (If it works out and you have a nice PTO, they will remember to throw business your way as a thank you.)

In our schools, the baskets are donated by families and businesses, as well as each class assembling one together. They usually do well.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with not giving away a tee shirt, that you will later try and sell online to someone that got it for free and told their friends they got it for free. 

Only people I would give away shirts to are.....cute girls that work at fashion boutiques, places that dictate fashion. 
Alpha males, I mean if Tommy is cool and has a shirt on by association it is cool. So then Billy, Joey, and Steve all want one to so they can be cool like Tommy. And they say you don't learn anything in high school lol.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless your demo is not the streamline crowd, then you should target your influential emo rockers, and as it what so eloquently put earlier Neo-Hippies


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

The only problem is.....if we give out free t-shirts, won't it de-values and cheapen our brand?


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

thats kinda what i was thinking Xeon.......I am selling my tees a lil higher then $20....and to give one away......actually costs me 25-30 dollars. 
I do that multiple times and im out a nice chunk of change. 

Thats why you pick and choose where to give away....where to promote.....

Oh yeah I like the new tagline!!


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

Be aware that some towns and cities want you to have a "vendor license" or something of the sort before just milling about and passing out shirts.

I would give away your shirts to close friends and family members but not strangers. I do think it cheapens your work. When I visited my brother in Maui, I packed my suitcase full of Effin Effigy promotional apparel- tote bags, shirts that had our name on it/ a design- but not one that we currently have in production/ and stickers.

You want to stimulate people's curiosity, so you can't literally give away everything you're about up front. Then there is nothing to discover.


----------



## zerodown (Nov 1, 2007)

At an event at an university campus.

Just find out when your local university will be having an event, and during the event give out your freebies, if you want a little more attention, just ask the people from the event if you can throw the shirts from the stage or something.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I have decided that I am pretty against giving away tees to strangers. 

I mean, like it was talked about earlier, it cheapens your brand, and people say wow! That shirt rocks! Where did you get it? And they tell them they got it for free.....who will pay $20 for something their friend just got for free. 
It's a slippery slope with girls too, you give one a shirt, and all of them think they should get one too. So I would just find a festival, event, or something comparable and go set up a booth there. 

Unless you have super deep pockets and don't mind giving away a lot for a chance at gain.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

Why is it just a slippery slope with females? I think that could be applied to both genders. 

I'm sure ( I hope) you didn't mean anything negative by that remark, but I have to call stuff out like that when I see it. Nothing personal.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Nothing bad, but me being a male, if I give one girl a free shirt at a bar, or anywhere, then all her friends are going to expect to get a free one also, and if they don't they always get mad. Its same as when you buy a girl a drink, their friends get all self-conscious and want one too, and get pouty till they get one. 
I am speaking from my experience not all experiences. 

I am sure guys are the same way with girls in the same scenario, but seeing as how I am a male, I cannot answer that.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I can see where you're coming from. 

I think it would be more true to say "If you pass out shirts and you don't have enough to go around, someone is bound to get a little salty". Both girls AND guys get nutty when free stuff is involved!

As for the drink analogy, I have no insight. I've had a boyfriend for 6 years and when my broke arse occasionally buys rounds its for the group!


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

Living here in the Chicago area, I have received lots of free stuff (coupons, magnets, shampoo, bags, etc) while exiting the train downtown during rush hour. I plan on unloading my t's in the same way to get exposure.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Peace2TheRest said:


> I have decided that I am pretty against giving away tees to strangers.
> 
> I mean, like it was talked about earlier, it cheapens your brand, and people say wow! That shirt rocks! Where did you get it? And they tell them they got it for free.....who will pay $20 for something their friend just got for free.
> It's a slippery slope with girls too, you give one a shirt, and all of them think they should get one too. So I would just find a festival, event, or something comparable and go set up a booth there.
> ...


What if you go to an event or something that you may be cosponsoring and throw a few tees into the crowd? That wouldn't cheapen the brand would it? I could see "cheapening" maybe, if you just went into a large crowd and handed out a hundred shirts, but I think giving out a few at random would make it exciting.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

tqd95wn said:


> Living here in the Chicago area, I have received lots of free stuff (coupons, magnets, shampoo, bags, etc) while exiting the train downtown during rush hour. I plan on unloading my t's in the same way to get exposure.


!!!

One morning I got juice walking out of Union Station. 

I was like "Oh, sweeeeet!"


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree Tim, I think it is situational. 

Talked to a guy the other day, was telling me about his line he was doing and how he was going on a trip to bars and night clubs to promote and hand stuff out, that is cheapening in my opinion, I smiled and wished him luck. 
He I am quite certain did no sort of feasbility study, no recon, no research, just going for it! I don;t think in this day and time that you can make it on just that. 
I also think that soooooooo sooooooo many people jumping on this t-shirt printing bandwagon is going to give a lot of us bad names, and make it a lot harder for any of us to be taken seriously as a brand. 
I mean for every JC or LIG there are literally 1000's of lines failing. 
When I tell people I am building my own line, they laugh and say I know someone that did that and then 5 other people chime in and say the same thing. 
So I would be careful losing the mystique of your brand by handing it out to anyone that looks at you. 

Given the right situation and setting it could pump a crowd up or create some hype for you.


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

callie74 said:


> That's something we've been trying to figure out. We have a few shirts that have a slight political bent, and so we're looking to target areas that are hosting events along the same lines as our message.
> So, with something like "Life Is Good" (which that sounds like an uber cool shirt) I would say depending on the weather, especially with summer coming up, maybe look for events where you could set up an area or approach those going into an event like a body, mind, spirit festival type of thing.


Life is good is a positive message but have you seen the designs? Not so good, they are crudely drawn but I do my best not be a hater as there is too much of that on the net. I guess it is more about the message but it definitely gives me hope that if this brand can be a success then I can to. DUST


----------



## bdemon (Sep 19, 2007)

I second contacting local school fundraisers and giving shirts for their auctions and raffles--assuming your shirts will fit into the target audience of the school (nothing offensive, etc.) I've been going to my local school website and almost all of them have some sort of auction or raffle at some point. In the past week I've given my stuff to three local school events, just a shirt and a poster (guitar related stuff) to each one. Got a little networking going, a little promo. Time will tell whether it pays off, but the folks I've met are very appreciative and curious about my stuff.

I'm skeptical of merely giving away a bunch of stuff without knowing whether it will be used. I gave a music writer at the local paper a guitar poster because he's a notable figure on the local scene, reporting it and such. I want him to know who I am and maybe even point me in the direction of future fundraisers/events. I'm happy giving stuff away, but I guess I'm always thinking, "But what are you gonna do for ME???"


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Peace2TheRest said:


> I also think that soooooooo sooooooo many people jumping on this t-shirt printing bandwagon is going to give a lot of us bad names, and make it a lot harder for any of us to be taken seriously as a brand.
> I mean for every JC or LIG there are literally 1000's of lines failing.


That could be anywhere and with anything though. I stood in front of my store for 10 minutes talking to a customer the other day and counted 5 trucks with landscaping equipment attached. There are also a ton of part time power washers in the area. Sooner or later, the ones that thought they could make a quick buck lose interest, and the one's with the business sense and passion for what they do are what's left. Then you have another bunch of get rich quickers and the cycle repeats itself. The quickers are more of a nuisance than anything and they'll always be there, usually going unnoticed. I don't think they cheapen anything really.


----------

